# صـــــلاة لأجــــل الأعــــداء...!!!!



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلاة لأجل الأعداء
ولما مضوا به إلى الموضع الذي يُدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين ... فقال يسوع يا أبتاه، أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون ( لو 23: 33 ،34)
الشيء اللافت أن أولى عبارات المسيح المجيدة من فوق الصليب كانت صلاة لله. 
ويا له من شيء رائع أن المسيح في آخر لحظة يصلي، وفي ظروف كهذه يصلي لأبيه.
 لكن لأجل مَنْ صلى المسيح؟ إنه لم يصلِّ لأجل نفسه بل لأجل الآخرين، وليس لأجل الآخرين فقط، بل لأجل الأعداء، الأعداء الذين رفضوه من البداية، 
وأرادوا التخلص منه بأي ثمن، والذين لم يكن يشفي غليلهم مجرد موته فقط، بل موته مصلوباً. وها هم قد مضوا به إلى الموضع الذي يُدعى جمجمة، ونفَّذت أياديهم الآثمة ما أرادت قلوبهم الأشد إثماً. فعندما يصلي لأجلهم المسيح، تُرى ماذا يقول؟ إنه يقول:
 "يا أبتاه، اغفر لهم"!!

إننا عندما نتأمل في المعاملة القاسية التي عامل بها أولئك الأشرار، رب المجد، لا نتمالك أنفسنا، ولا نقدر أن نخفي احتقارنا لأولئك الأشقياء الذين داسوا ابن الله، والذين قبلوا طواعية أن يكونوا آلة في يد إبليس.
 أولئك القُساة الذين لا قلب لهم، ماذا كان موقف المسيح منهم؟ وماذا كان رده تجاه كل ما بدر عنهم؟ لقد قال: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم".

أما كان بوسع ابن الله أن يجعل الأرض تفتح فاها وتبتلع أولئك الأشقياء أحياء؟! لقد كان ـ تبارك اسمه ـ موضع احتقارهم، وعلى أيديهم كان يتجرع من غُصص الألم ما نعجز عن وصفه، ومع ذلك ها هو يصلي قائلاً: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم"! فيا للنعمة الغافرة، والمحبة الغامرة!

 حقاً، مياه كثيرة لم تستطع أن تطفئ المحبة والسيول لم تغمرها.
 إنها محبة من النوع الإلهي:
 الذي يحتمل كل شيء، ويصبر على كل شيء. لقد صدق واحد عندما قال: "لو أننا لا نعرف شيئاً عن المسيح سوى هذه الصلاة الواحدة لرفعته فوق مستوى البشر، فإن سموها ونُبلها لا يصدران من إنسان عادي. وصاحبها لا يمكن إلا أن يكون عظيماً، وابن العلي يُدعى!".

إن أصعب شيء على الطبيعة البشرية هو الغفران. 
وطبيعتنا تجد في الانتقام من الأعداء ألذ الأطايب، وفي التشفي من المُسيئين شفاء من الغيظ.
 تفكَّر في شمشون مثلاً: لقد صلى هو أيضاً لله في آخر لحظاته، وصلى لأجل الأعداء. لكن ما أبعد الفارق بين صلاة شمشون، وصلاة ربنا يسوع المسيح. لقد طلب شمشون الانتقام من أعدائه بسبب عينيه، وأما المسيح فطلب الغفران لصالبيه!

منقوووول للأمانة
*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*لاتفيدنا الصلاة من أجل الأصدقاء بقدر ما تنفعنا لأجل الأعداء!... فإن صليّنا من أجل الأصدقاء لا نكون أفضل من العشّارين، أمّا إن أحببنا أعداءنا وصليّنا من أجلهم فنكون قد شابهنا الله في محبّته للبشر". (القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم).  

"عندما تعانون من قسوة عدوّكم تذكّروا قول الرب: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لوقا 23: 34)" (القديس أغسطينوس)

ميرسى ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *لاتفيدنا الصلاة من أجل الأصدقاء بقدر ما تنفعنا لأجل الأعداء!... فإن صليّنا من أجل الأصدقاء لا نكون أفضل من العشّارين، أمّا إن أحببنا أعداءنا وصليّنا من أجلهم فنكون قد شابهنا الله في محبّته للبشر". (القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم).
> 
> "عندما تعانون من قسوة عدوّكم تذكّروا قول الرب: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لوقا 23: 34)" (القديس أغسطينوس)
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا أمى الطيبة
للمرور والاقوال الحلوة دى
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا أمى
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

روعه جدا جدا

شكرا يا غاااالى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا يا غاااالى​


ربنا يخليك أستاذى
ميرسى لمروركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي حبيبي...

رائعة جدا...

الرب ينور دربك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي حبيبي...
> 
> رائعة جدا...
> 
> الرب ينور دربك...



ربنا يخليك أستاذى
ميرسى لمروركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*جمييل جدا

شكرا ابوتاربو

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *جمييل جدا
> 
> شكرا ابوتاربو
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك أستاذى
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة


----------

